# Sperrungen in Wuerzburg



## bAd_taSte (11. Juli 2012)

Servus Leute,

aktuell gibts Trail-Sperrungen rund um Wuerzburg, so richtig mit Schildern und Baumstaemmen und so.
Weiss da irgendwer was naeheres, wieso das ploetzlich so ist? Was ist da vorgefallen?

Gruesse
bAd_taSte


----------



## BergziegeMTB (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo Biker in Würzburg,

wir waren heute auch unterwegs und haben die Baumstämme und ein paar Schilder auf den Trails Richtung M3-Weg (neben der A3) gesehen. Da hat sich jemand richtig viel Mühe gemacht und große Baumstämme verkeilt. Angeblich wird sogar "videoüberwacht" und Strafanzeige gestellt, zumindest laut Schild. 
Übrigens Vorsicht: beim Umfahren einer der Bäume (auf dem Zubringer von Eisingen aus, wo die Baumkrone die Ausfahrt zu einem größeren Waldweg blockliert) sind wir auf Stacheldraht im Gebüsch gestoßen - schaut aber älter aus und liegt meines Erachtens nicht wegen der Sperrung dort, ist aber trotzdem gefährlich. 

Wo habt ihr denn noch Sperrungen gesehen?

Ich bin ja auch für Naturschutz und waldschonendes Radeln, aber die Sperrung dieser Wege ist doch kontraproduktiv, oder? Dann fahren die Leute eben nicht mehr neben der Autobahn sondern irgendwo mitten im Wald, wo dann Wild aufgescheucht wird. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (12. Juli 2012)

Wird auf den Schildern ein Grund für die Sperrung genannt?
Nach bay. Naturschutzgesetz ist die


> Beschilderungen sind jedoch nur wirksam, wenn sie auf einen gesetzlichen  Grund hinweisen, der eine Beschränkung des Betretungsrechts  rechtfertigt.


*BayNatSchG *Art.27 Abs 3 Satz 3
Mögliche Gründe sind:


> *Art. 33*
> 
> * Zulässigkeit von Sperren*
> 
> ...


----------



## bAd_taSte (12. Juli 2012)

Die Trails die von der Autobahn in Richtung Kist/Eisingen gehen sind auch "gesperrt".
Was das soll, frag ich mich auch. Irgendwo werden die Mountainbiker fahren, und wenn alte Trails gesperrt werden entstehen neue. Das könnte sich nun die nächsten Monate aufschaukeln.
Sinnvoller wäre es gewesen, wenn die Jungs da mal die Brombeeren entfernt hätten 
altes Schild:
Neues Schild:

p.s. Befinden wir uns da wirklich im Strafrecht? Gibts da nicht nur ein Bußgeld?


----------



## Normansbike (12. Juli 2012)

Komme aus rheinbach bei Bonn. Wenn ich sowas höre könnte ich :kotz:en.
Alle reden von Umweltbewustsein doch dann die Mtb am liebsten weg biehmen.
Ja, wir machen ja alles kaputt heizt es. Und was ist mit den geliebten Reitern?
Sollen sie euch doch wenigstens ein Teilstück lassen.

Tut mir echt leid für euch und sollte es hier auch mal kommen gibt's nur eins, mehr Federweg und Vollgas. Da können die das aufzeichnen wie sie wollen, erst mal müssen die mich kriegen.


----------



## Toolkid (12. Juli 2012)

BergziegeMTB schrieb:


> ...Angeblich wird sogar "videoüberwacht" ...


und was soll das bringen? Soll da auf Basis der Kennzeichen, die an jedem Fahrrad vorne und hinten angebracht sind, der Halter ermittelt werden?


----------



## prince67 (12. Juli 2012)

bAd_taSte schrieb:


> p.s. Befinden wir uns da wirklich im Strafrecht? Gibts da nicht nur ein Bußgeld?


Nach *BayNatSchG *ist es nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit 





> (4) Mit Geldbuße kann belegt werden, wer
> 1. entgegen Art. 30 Abs. 2 unbefugt im Wald außerhalb von Straßen und Wegen reitet,
> 2.  auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur, die nicht für den öffentlichen  Verkehr freigegeben sind, unbefugt mit Fahrzeugen mit Motorkraft,  ausgenommen Krankenfahrstühle, fährt oder parkt oder, soweit die Wege  dafür ungeeignet sind, unbefugt reitet oder mit Fahrzeugen ohne  Motorkraft, ausgenommen Krankenfahrstühle, fährt,
> 3.  auf Flächen in der freien Natur, die nicht für den öffentlichen Verkehr  freigegeben sind, mit Fahrzeugen mit Motorkraft, ausgenommen  Krankenfahrstühle, ohne Notwendigkeit fährt oder parkt oder mit  Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft, ausgenommen Krankenfahrstühle, unbefugt  fährt,
> 4. gesperrte Forstkulturen oder Forstpflanzgärten betritt.


*BayNatSchG *Art.57 Abs 4


----------



## BergziegeMTB (12. Juli 2012)

bAd_taSte schrieb:


> altes Schild:Anhang anzeigen 233924



Das gute daran ist, dass ich nicht "wild" fahre, sondern ganz brav. Dann ist es ja auch nicht verboten 

Und solange nur wi*e*derrechtliches und nicht widerrechtliches Befahren angezeigt wird, bin ich ja auch auf der sicheren Seite.

Und jetzt im Ernst: Mich würde wirklich mal interessieren, was sich die Aufsteller der Schilder davon versprechen. Und welche Gründe es dafür gibt einen Trail neben der Autobahn zu sperren...


----------



## franky282 (12. Juli 2012)

BergziegeMTB schrieb:


> Und jetzt im Ernst: Mich würde wirklich mal interessieren, was sich die Aufsteller der Schilder davon versprechen. Und welche Gründe es dafür gibt einen Trail neben der Autobahn zu sperren...



Genau das Selbe habe ich mich am Montag, als ich vor dem Schild stand, auch gefragt. Auch die Aussage "Fahren auf nicht befestigten Wegen" wäre laut Naturschutz- und Waldgesetz verboten ist falsch. Das Fahren auf geeigneten Wegen ist erlaubt. Und was nun ein "geigneter Weg" für ein Mountainbike ist, ist Auslegungssache. Amüsant fand ich auch die funkfototechnische Überwachung.


----------



## gasgas03 (12. Juli 2012)

Das ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit kein offizielles Schild, kein Stempel, keine Unterschrift.
Da hat halt jemand keine Lust auf Biker in "seinem Wald"


----------



## Stressi25 (13. Juli 2012)

kann mir mal jemand nen google Map Link posten von dem Trail.
Will an diesem Wochenende in der Gegend biken und lese das hier mit Bestürzen 

Vll sollte da mal wer mit der Stihl hin! Wer Wind säht wird Stum ernten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bAd_taSte (13. Juli 2012)

Ob die Stihl da nicht ein wenig uebertrieben ist? Aber ne Machete gegen die Brombeeren waere da mehr als angebracht.

Irgendwie scheinen die Behoerden, oder wer auch immer, lernbefreit zu sein. Der Bedarf an Trails ist da, ob verboten oder nicht. Der Trail an der BAB ist nun da und wird von vielen genutzt. Jetzt ist er mit Staemmen zugelegt. Aber nicht nur der, auch die Strecken nach Hoechberg hin. Das heisst, dass da nun parallel ne Alternativstrecke entstehen wird oder mehrere, um die gelegten Baeume herum. Und es wird freigeraeumt werden, soviel ist sicher. Damit ist den Foerstern nicht geholfen, und den Bikern auch nicht. Ausser dass die Foerster dann mehr Argumente haben, weil die Biker ja den ganzen Wald kaputtmachen. Ha ha.
Zur Gesetzeslage wuerde ich mal sagen, dass es sich nicht um einen Weg handelt. Und wenn, dann ist dieser nicht befestigt. Aber andererseits besteht der seit ewigen Jahren und stoert niemanden, denn wer, ausser den Bikern notgedrungen, begibt sich freiwillig direkt neben die Autobahn? Der Schaden an der Flora ist auch eher begrenzt, es scheint da echt nur um reine Gaengelung des Waldliebenden Bikers zu gehen. 
Und dann sind Fahrradfahren und Gehen eigentlich gleichgestellt.
Aber wen dort Leute wandern wuerden (oder Spazierengehen, die Uebergaenge sind ja fliessend), dann waere da sicher nicht so ein Tamtam gemacht worden, obwohl es eher die Fussgaenger sind, die Muell im Wald zuruecklassen.

Ich rege mich ueber den Mist total auf, zumal ich den Zweck nicht verstehe. Biker bekommt man so nicht aus dem Wald, nur an andere Orte, wo neues entstehen muss.

Bitte keine Geodaten rausgeben, zumindest nicht posten.  

So, Rechtschreibfehler sind Absicht, um die Aufmerksamkeit des geneigten Lesers zu schueren. Widersprueche dienen demselben Zweck.


----------



## Stressi25 (13. Juli 2012)

bAd_taSte schrieb:


> Bitte keine Geodaten rausgeben, zumindest nicht posten.


 
Natürlich gerne per PM - Keine Lust mich auf den Weg zu machen und dann vor den Baumstämmen zu stehen.


----------



## krasse-banny911 (14. Juli 2012)

Einfach eine schöne Schanze bauen und über den Stamm springen...
Und dem Reklameschildchen nicht weiter Aufmerksamkeit widmen (Rechtschreibung...).


----------



## NicolaiBass639 (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo, 

ich kann mich gasgas03 nur anschließen. 

Diese Schilder sind bzw. müssen von einer Privatperson aufgestellt worden sein, da diese Schilder keine Merkmale eines offiziellen Schildes (Verwaltungsakt) tragen. Von daher können wir diese getrost ignorieren, hier passiert niemanden was.

Wäre dieses Schild wirklich vom Forstbetrieb Arnstein aufgestellt worden, dann würde sich der Betrieb lächerlich machen und sehr viel Ärger riskieren... 

Ich bin auch dafür, wenn es möglich ist, die Baumstämme in den Trail zu integieren


----------



## othu (26. Juli 2012)

In diesem Beitrag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9725654&postcount=58

hat jemand seinen zuständigen Abgeordneten auf diese Sperrung hingewiesen: http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-512-19170--f351603.html#q351603

Dieser hat bei den Forstbetrieben in Arnstein nachgefragt, die Schilder sind nicht von denen und damit zu ignorieren.
Grüße
Otto


----------



## Nummer5 (10. August 2012)

Mainpost:


> *Damit der Wald kein Sportplatz wird*
> Forstverwaltung sperrt immer wieder Biker-Trails - kontroverse Diskussionen über Sinn und Rechtslage
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.mainpost.de/regional/wuerzburg/Damit-der-Wald-kein-Sportplatz-wird;art736,6964915


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (10. August 2012)

> Was die Gesetze angeht, sind die Regeln eigentlich klar. Das freie  Betretungsrecht des Waldes ist im Waldgesetz geregelt, sagt Ludwig  Angerer, Fachbereichsleiter Forsten beim WÃ¼rzburger Landwirtschaftsamt.  Dann gibt es aber noch das Naturschutzgesetz â und danach ist das Fahren  abseits ausgewiesener Wege nicht erlaubt.


???


----------



## Sun on Tour (10. August 2012)

Das bayerische Betretungsrecht ist sehr praxisorientiert. So darf man z. B. keine Sperren eigenmÃ¤chtig ignorieren, auch wenn sie rechtswidrig errichtet worden sind. Zur Entfernung der Sperren kann man sich an die Untere NaturschutzbehÃ¶rde wenden. Das sorgt fÃ¼r Rechtsfrieden.

Auf der anderen Seite sind nur Schilder beachtlich, die bestimmte Voraussetzungen erfÃ¼llen. Ein schÃ¶nes Beispiel fÃ¼r Schilder, die gerade einmal Materialwert besitzen:

Zeitungsartikel vom 27.04.2012:

Rote Karte fÃ¼r Mountainbiker 
Forstbetrieb sperrt aus SicherheitsgrÃ¼nden Wanderweg am Ochsenkopf - "Nutzung entflechten" 

und 

Sperrung fÃ¼r drei Wanderwege â Der Grund sind zunehmende Konflikte mit FuÃgÃ¤ngern

und 










Der Fachmann staunt, der Laie wundert sich - aber das Schild hat lediglich Materialwert - und das wissen die Bayerischen Staatsforsten auch,
wie man im Artikel unten nachlesen kann; inkl. dem scheinbar nicht auszurottenden Mythos von der Haftung:

Downhill-Fahrer verÃ¤rgern die Wanderer â Gesperrte Wege regen dafÃ¼r die Mountainbiker auf

"Denn der Forstbetriebsleiter weiÃ, dass das Betreten des Waldes streng genommen nur durch ein Verfahren nach dem Bundesnaturschutzgesetz verboten werden kann." 

brrr 

Ich habe auch irgendwie ein "komisches" GefÃ¼hl bei dem abgebildeten Fahrrad und der Aussage: "Bitte benutzen Sie als Radfahrer die offizielle Downhillstrecke..."
Da wÃ¼rde ich mir dann tatsÃ¤chlich das erste Mal berechtigt die Frage nach der Haftung stellen!

Ich weiÃ zwar nicht wie die Situation momentan vor Ort ist, aber die Bayerischen Staatsforsten scheinen zurÃ¼ck zu rudern, denn wÃ¤hrend ursprÃ¼nglich
der Artikel Sicherheit fÃ¼r Mountainbiker und Wanderer noch unter Aktuelles zu finden war, 
hat man ihn kurzfristig schon ins Archiv(2012) verschoben und auch aus den Meldungen 
aus dem Forstbetrieb Fichtelberg ist er verschwunden. 

Hier noch ein Foto mit dem "schmalen" Weg im Hintergrund.





Anstelle von "Pseudo-Verbotsschildern" wÃ¤ren hier Hinweiseschilder auf ein vernÃ¼nftiges Biken und Miteinander eine adÃ¤quate Reaktion gewesen. 






Die Fahrt selbst ist so bei 1:40 - 2:00 min bezÃ¼glich der GemeinvertrÃ¤glichkeit ganz interessant (gegenseitige RÃ¼cksichtnahme und Vorrang der FuÃgÃ¤nger).

Zur Eignung des Weges fÃ¼r den Begegnungsverkehr kann man sich mal an folgendem Zitat orientieren:

"Nach den Lichtbildern haben die Wege in einer Reihe von Bereichen nur die Breite und den Ausbaustandard
von unbefestigten, durch eine Traktorfahrspur eingegrenzten Feldwegen oder von noch
schmÃ¤leren Trampelpfaden. Dies erscheint fÃ¼r eine Zulassung von Reitern als zu schmal. Hinzu
kommt, dass ein Ausweichen von FuÃgÃ¤ngern und Radfahrern beim AnnÃ¤hern von Reitern
in einzelnen Teilbereichen der Wege durch verschiedene UmstÃ¤nde behindert wÃ¼rde - nÃ¤mlich
durch Wald, durch Feldraine mit feldgehÃ¶lzartigem Bewuchs, durch AckerflÃ¤chen und zum Teil
auch durch EinzÃ¤unungen. Auch die Ãbersichtlichkeit der Wege ist nicht Ã¼berall gegeben."
Urteil des Bayerischen Verwaltungsgerichtshofs MÃ¼nchen 8. Senat vom 05.12.2002, Aktenzeichen: 8 B 96.3098

Was man im Video sieht ist ein Fahrer, der sich nicht unbedingt gemeinvertrÃ¤glich verhÃ¤lt. 
Der Weg selbst wÃ¤re aber ohne weiteres gemeinvertrÃ¤glich zu befahren.


SchÃ¶ne GrÃ¼Ãe

Roland

P.S.: Mich wÃ¼rden die Schilder interessieren. Sind das die obigen?


----------



## Hebus (10. August 2012)

Bayerisches Naturschutzgesetz Artikel 28:
"Jedermann darf auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern und, soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, reiten und mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft sowie Krankenfahrstühlen fahren. 2 Den Fußgängern gebührt der Vorrang."

Also aus diesem Artikel kann ich nicht ableiten, dass ich da nicht fahren darf. Ok, steht ja auch nicht da, aber das Zeichen suggeriert das.

Ein feundlicher Hinweis darauf, dass Fussgaenger gegenueber dem radfahrer Vorrang haben, haette es vllt auch getan. So wie vorrausschauende und defensive Fahrweise ueberalle im verkehr Pflicht sind.


----------



## othu (10. August 2012)

Das waren die Schilder:



bAd_taSte schrieb:


> altes Schild:Anhang anzeigen 233924Neues Schild:Anhang anzeigen 233925


----------



## Sun on Tour (10. August 2012)

Dann sollen die mal schön aufgrund ihrer fototechnisch erworbenen Erkenntnisse Anzeige bei der zuständigen Behörde stellen - dort wird man wohl aus dem Lachen nicht mehr rauskommen...


----------



## nicerdicer (17. September 2012)

... wie ihr sicherlich schon bemerkt habt, ist der Trail zwischen Höchberg und Kist (im mittleren Abschnitt) schon wieder blockiert !!  Sind euch momentan noch irgendwelche Wegsperrungen bekannt ?

Gruß


----------



## endurojunkie (18. September 2012)

Der Autobahntrail ist auch wieder dicht. Diesmal waren sie mit wirklich schweren Gerät am Werk und haben die Stämme so an den Zaun gelegt, dass erst mal nix mehr geht.

Schade, dass es mit dem Staatsforsten keinen Konsens gibt.


----------



## bAd_taSte (18. September 2012)

Bin mal gespannt wie es weitergeht. Auch diese Staemme werden sicher wieder umfahren werden. Ist ja bei der letzten Aktion auch so gewesen.

Wem gehoert denn das Waldstueck an der A3 eigentlich?


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. September 2012)

Aus welchem wichtigen Gründen werden denn da Baumstämme auf den Weg gelegt?


----------



## bAd_taSte (18. September 2012)

Damit niemand ausserhalb der reglementierten Bereiche Spass hat... Wobei Spass ja sowieso verboten ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (18. September 2012)

Wie man auf dem Bild sieht, handelt es sich wohl um einen Weg.
Der Weg selbst scheint durch das Befahren mit Fahrrädern keinen Schaden zu nehmen, der für den Eigentümer unzumutbar wäre.
Wenn jetzt dieser Weg nicht zufällig in einem Schutzgebiet liegt, wo das Radfahren auf diesem Weg nicht erlaubt ist, scheint dieser Weg nach bayerischem Recht zum Radfahren geeignet.

Beschädigung von Forstkulturen, Sonderkulturen oder sonstigen Nutzpflanzen scheinen durch das Befahren des Wegs auch nicht zu erwarten und nach Wohnbereich sieht es auch nicht aus.

Die illegale Sperrung von Wegen ist nach dem BayNatSchG übrigens mit bis zu 25.000,00 Euro 
bußgeldbewehrt.

Dumm nur, dass auch eine illegale Sperre zu beachten ist. 

Man sollte vor Ort mal mit dem Stöckchenleger Kontakt aufnehmen oder die Untere Naturschutzbehörde informieren.

Ciao

Roland


----------



## bAd_taSte (18. September 2012)

Sind denn gefaellte Baeume eine Sperrungen im Sinne eines Gesetzes? Sollte eine Sperrung nicht eher ... naja ... eine klar erkennbare Sperre sein?
Sieht es denn so aus, als wuerden die Baeumsche da liegen bleiben, oder werden die ohnehin noch abgeholt? Das kommt ja immer wieder mal vor.


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. September 2012)

Das kommt drauf an...

Wenn damit eine Sperre des Wegs beabsichtigt ist, dann ist es eine Sperre...
Wenn die Bäume wegen der Waldbewirtschaftung da rum liegen, ist es eine Sauerei...

Man kann ja *hier* mal nachfragen.


----------



## bAd_taSte (18. September 2012)

Der Arnsteienr widerspricht sich ein wenig, wenn man vergleicht, was er in der Mainpost gesagt und was er dem Abgeordneten geantwortet hat.
Ob jeder eine eigene Version des Arnsteiners bekommt?


----------



## endurojunkie (18. September 2012)

Da die Baumstümpfe zu den gefällten Bäumen weiter im Wald sind, wurden die Stämme bewusst an den Zaun gerückt um den Trail zu blockieren. 

Es ist eine bloße Frechtheit so mit der Resource Holz umzugehen. Denn wenn man bedenkt was in diesem Sommer für diese blödsinninge Aktion für Holz vernichtet worden ist,und das in Geld umrechnet muss man sich schon fragen wo und was diese Leute studiert haben.  
An deren ihrer Stelle sollten die sich wirklich mal fragen ob solche Aktionen die richtige Lösung ist.


----------



## nicerdicer (18. September 2012)

Die wollen uns nur den Spaß verderben. Wildwechsel usw. gibt es da doch sowieso nicht. Die können doch eigentlich froh sein, dass es solche Trails entlang der Straße/Autobahn gibt, wo es eigentlich überhaupt niemanden stört. Naja, enstehen halt neue Wege  Leider lassen sich die Hindernisse aber nicht immer umfahren  Den Spaß werden wir uns jedenfalls nicht nehmen lassen. Sieht zudem natürlich super aus, wenn der Wald voller gefällter Bäume rumliegt, mal ganz abgesehen von dieser sinnlosen Rohstoffverschwendung...


----------



## endurojunkie (19. September 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das kommt drauf an...
> 
> Wenn damit eine Sperre des Wegs beabsichtigt ist, dann ist es eine Sperre...
> Wenn die Bäume wegen der Waldbewirtschaftung da rum liegen, ist es eine Sauerei...
> ...


 
Der Forstbetrieb Arnstein betreut den Staatswald auf der waldarmen fränkischen Platte. Drum werden wertvolle Bäume gefällt und werden zu Totholz. Hier wachsen hauptsächlich Laubhölzer mit dem Schwerpunkt Buche und Eiche. Die hochwertigen Laubbäume des Forstbetriebes werden von Säge- und Furnierwerken aufgenommen und gehen in alle Welt. Die betreuten Wälder haben große Bedeutung für den Naturschutz und für die Erholung. Außer MTB. Große Teile vor allem die Bereiche um Würzburg, sind als Bannwald, FFH-Gebiete oder Erholungswald ausgewiesen und sind von besonderer Bedeutung für Wasser- und Klimaschutz und für seltene Tier- und Pflanzenarten. Für fast alle Waldbesucher außer MTBiker stehen 14.600 ha naturnaher Wald und ca. 500 km Forstwege meist lose und grob geschottert zur Verfügung. Genießen Sie Ihren Wald! Wie und wann das bestimmern aber wir.


----------



## bAd_taSte (19. September 2012)

endurojunkie schrieb:


> Der Forstbetrieb Arnstein betreut den Staatswald auf der waldarmen fränkischen Platte. Drum werden wertvolle Bäume gefällt und werden zu Totholz. Hier wachsen hauptsächlich Laubhölzer mit dem Schwerpunkt Buche und Eiche. Die hochwertigen Laubbäume des Forstbetriebes werden von Säge- und Furnierwerken aufgenommen und gehen in alle Welt. Die betreuten Wälder haben große Bedeutung für den Naturschutz und für die Erholung. Außer MTB. Große Teile vor allem die Bereiche um Würzburg, sind als Bannwald, FFH-Gebiete oder Erholungswald ausgewiesen und sind von besonderer Bedeutung für Wasser- und Klimaschutz und für seltene Tier- und Pflanzenarten. Für fast alle Waldbesucher außer MTBiker stehen 14.600 ha naturnaher Wald und ca. 500 km Forstwege meist lose und grob geschottert zur Verfügung. Genießen Sie Ihren Wald! Wie und wann das bestimmern aber wir.


----------



## kamrehn (19. September 2012)

Was wirklich schade ist, dass es Gespräche mit den Verantwortlichen vom Staatsforsten gegeben hat aus denen Gesprächsbereitschaft signalisiert wurde.

Und jetzt wieder einfach ne Hau-Drauf-Aktion.

Da kann man gespannt sein wie es weitergeht. Trails, Bäume fällen, Trails, Bäume fällen?
Irgandwann stehen wir alle da und fragen uns wo der Wald ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (1. Oktober 2012)

Da sieht man mal dass diese OpenTrails Geschichte die in Hessen abging/abgeht, auch hier in Bayern und eigentlich in ganz Deutschland ein Thema ist.
Es geht hier nämlich nicht darum ob es das Gesetz erlaubt oder nicht, zumindest nicht in erster Linie, sondern darum wie die Einstellung der Menschen zu dem Thema Radsport, respektive MTBing ist.
Denn genau hier liegt das Problem. Die Leute haben einfach keinen Bock auf uns.


----------



## OliRay (11. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, jetzt sollen womöglich MTBer daran Schuld sein, dass unser Wald kaputt geht. Das ist lächerlich. Um schnelles Geld zu machen, hatten sie in den 60ern und 70ern schnellwachsende Fichtenwälder aufgeforstet und schönen Mischwald abgeholzt. Nun ist alles vom Borkenkäfer befallen und bei Sturm fällt der halbe Wald um. Nun ham sie bemerkt, das es wirklich Käse war und somit lenken sie die Aufmerksamkeit auf jemand anderen. Ich fahr weiterhin meine Trails, denn falls da mal niemand mehr fährt, sind die schnell zugewachsen. Den Schuh das ich den Wald extrem schädige, zieh ich mir jedenfalls nicht an. Falls die mir Baumstämme in den Weg legen, bau ich ne Schanze drüber. Lol


----------



## Hebus (13. Oktober 2012)

Link dazu? Ich les doch gerne so Blutdruck steigernden Mist 

Jeder der soetwas behauptet, hat die Studien dazu nicht gelesen, gibt nur sein eigenes unreflektiertes Weltbild wieder und will sich nur wichtig machen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. Oktober 2012)

Mainpost
Keine Waldwege nur fÃ¼r Biker



> 20.09.2012 16:46 | Von unserem Redaktionsmitglied Gerd Landgraf
> Keine Waldwege nur fÃ¼r Biker
> SCHWEINFURT
> 
> ...


----------



## fffoxhunter (4. April 2014)

Wie ist die aktuelle Lage?


----------



## bAd_taSte (4. April 2014)

Boden trocken, Wetter gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fffoxhunter (5. April 2014)

bAd_taSte schrieb:


> Boden trocken, Wetter gut!


----------



## Goshira (27. Mai 2014)

hab den trail gefahren und bisl Gestrüp weggeräumt, auf die hier angesprochenen quergelegten und gestapelten Baumstämme hat "irgendwer" Auffahrt und Abfahrt rangebastelt, so das man jetzt auf den Baumstammstapel vom rechten Ende über Auffahrt/Rampe hochkommt und über die Baumstämme zum anderen Ende und die Rampe wieder runter  
ergo der Trail ist fahrbar, nur der böse Sprung oben am Zaun is jetzt noch übler


----------

